# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  دقت الساعه عشر ودق قلبي .. ودق هاتف غرفتي ! mms-sms

## ليلاس

*السسس ـــــــــــــــلآ إ م عليكم .."*

*من زمـــــــــــآ إ آ ن عن هالقسسسٍم..*

*و اليـــــــوم جآيبة لكــــــم وسسسآئط و رسسِآئـــــــــــــل روووعهـ ..*

*..*


**

----------


## ليلاس

** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
**

----------


## ليلاس

* 
* 




** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
**

----------


## ليلاس

*بسسسسسسسس ..ْ}*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*
سلامو عليكو :P 
امم مسجات الجزء الثآني عجبوني اكثر  ،، 
تسلمي وربي يعطيش الف عافيه <3
تحياتي
*

----------

ليلاس (04-11-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسسلمك و يعآإفيك حبيبتي ..*

*>> وحششتيني ..*

*تسسلمين ع الحضوور الرآإئــع ..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسآء الورد*

*مسجآت مره رووعه*

*تسلمي ليلآس ع النقل*

*ماننحرم جديدكِ*

*ودي ~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسلمو على المجهود الرائع* 

*موفقه*

----------


## الحبيب المنتظر

*يسلمووووووووووووووو كثير روووعة*

----------

